# Fettuccine Alfredo



## BandCollector (Oct 8, 2021)

If I cannot get Fettuccine Alfredo in an Italian restaurant I usually try to rely on bottled sauces to my chagrin and disappointment.

Does anyone have a great homemade recipe for Fettuccine Alfredo?

Thanks in advance to all,

John


----------



## texomakid (Oct 8, 2021)

Any we've ever made started with heavy whipping cream & at least a stick of butter ... From here, the combinations are endless :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 8, 2021)

A stick of butter, cup of whipping cream, cup of parmesan, one egg yolk, all done slowly over low heat. It's only worth the heart attack if you are going to make fresh pasta from semolina flour. We most often use variations of Classico these days, decent flavor and much healthier. RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm afraid we just use the bottled stuff, Ragu usually.
I've looked at making my own sauce but it just seems like too much trouble.
By the time you add the Broccoli, Roasted Peppers, Mushrooms and spices it all works out.
We like "butterfly" pasta more than Fettuccini.
By coincidence, that's what's on the stove today....


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> A stick of butter, cup of whipping cream, cup of parmesan, one egg yolk, all done slowly over low heat



Ray has you well covered. This is exactly how I make it and believe me, it's well worth the impending heart attack   

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2021)

My Son does like Ray minus the egg yolk . Builds the dish right in the pan . He uses the starch from the pasta water to help the thickness .


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Ray has you well covered. This is exactly how I make it and believe me, it's well worth the impending heart attack   Robert



That's about 2000 calories BEFORE putting a piece of pasta in your mouth. A jar of Classico has 720 calories, and that still ain't exactly diet food. Just sayin'. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 8, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's about 2000 calories BEFORE putting a piece of pasta in your mouth. A jar of Classico has 720 calories, and that still ain't exactly diet food. Just sayin'.



This is one time where my metabolism serves me well. I can eat or drink as much of anything I want and not gain an ounce. My doctor is always yelling at me that my BMI is too low. He even suggested I drink a big chocolate malted milk shake every day to try and gain some weight. I took his advice...sort of. I like the idea of malt but just get it in a different form   

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 8, 2021)

Yikes!!!!

Thanks guys,  I didn't realize the impact that sauce would have on my ticker!

Perhaps I will just stick with the low-cal bottled sauces.  Don't want to tempt fate!

Thanks again,

John


----------



## ofelles (Oct 8, 2021)

This is one time where my metabolism serves me well. I can eat or drink as much of anything I want and not gain an ounce. My doctor is always yelling at me that my BMI is too low. He even suggested I drink a big chocolate malted milk shake every day to try and gain some weight. I took his advice...sort of. I like the idea of malt but just get it in a different form  

Robert
[/QUOTE]

That is soooo unfair.  I use to like you!  
And yet I still love Alfredo sauce


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> This is one time where my metabolism serves me well. I can eat or drink as much of anything I want and not gain an ounce. My doctor is always yelling at me that my BMI is too low. He even suggested I drink a big chocolate malted milk shake every day to try and gain some weight. I took his advice...sort of. I like the idea of malt but just get it in a different form
> 
> Robert


We're in the same boat, Robert. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat, drink or smoke my weight doesn't change
and my BP, sugar and cholesterol stay in the safe zone.
One day it will catch up to us my friend.....


----------



## ritchierich (Oct 8, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> If I cannot get Fettuccine Alfredo in an Italian restaurant I usually try to rely on bottled sauces to my chagrin and disappointment.
> 
> Does anyone have a great homemade recipe for Fettuccine Alfredo?
> Give this a try! It’s the only way!
> ...


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2021)

Post 12 is exactly how my Son does it . I asked him tonight and he said " Cream is American " I mentioned the pasta water , but really didn't know what else he did .
He told me butter , fresh grated parm and pasta water  . Drops the pasta in the pan after the butter melts and builds the sauce .


 ritchierich
 I don't normally go along with " It's the only way " , in this case I completely agree .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2021)

A  Lighter version...JJ

*PASTA ALFREDO*

1lb Pasta of choice
4Tbs Butter
4Tbs Flour
3Cups Milk, warm 5 min in the microwave. Whole but 2% works if you must.
Small Pinch Ground Nutmeg
1Cup Finely Grated Imported  Parm Reggiano. Don't Skimp Here!
S & P to taste.

Bring water to the boil for Pasta.
Heat the Milk and set aside.
Drop the Pasta.
In a Sauce Pan melt the Butter, add the Flour and make a White Roux.
Whisk in the Hot Milk over Low/Med heat until no longer lumpy.
Check Pasta. Remove1 Cup Water and set aside.
Stir Bechamel continuously just until it begins to Simmer. Reduce heat to Low as possible.
Whisk in Parm Reggiano until well combined. DO NOT ALLOW TO BOIL.
Turn off heat.
Combine Sauce with Drained Pasta, adding reserved water if too thick.
Adjust seasoning and Serve.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks Jimmy. . .You're the greatest!

I hope you are feeling better.

John


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 9, 2021)

The video in post #12 nails it!  Anything else is fake and heresy.

Just like any pasta carbonara only has pasta, egg, cheese, and pasta water.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks for the video 

 ritchierich
 !

Looks very easy and delecious.  After all, it is the original!

John


----------



## dls1 (Oct 10, 2021)

1MoreFord,

You're correct. Authentic Italian Fettuccine Alfredo calls for only 3 ingredients.

Confidentially, after a long and tiring day at work yesterday my wife wanted nothing more that something simple and quick, and I chose to make Fettuccine Alfredo. As in the movie, I made it the way I always have using just Fettuccine, butter, and freshly grated Parmagiano Reggiano. That, served with a simple salad and a glass of Pinot Grigio, and all was good.

BTW, the 5 ingredients I use for carbonara are guanciale, eggs, black pepper, Pecorino Romano, and spaghetti. Another simple and quick Italian meal.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 10, 2021)

^^^^^ Yeah, I had an ole timer's moment and forgot the meat and pepper.


----------



## dls1 (Oct 11, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> ^^^^^ Yeah, I had an ole timer's moment and forgot the meat and pepper.



I understand. I'm familiar with that subject.

BTW, thanks for mentioning carbonara, something I haven't made in a long time. I'm picking up  some guanciale, and maybe fresh pasta, later this week to make the dish this coming weekend.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2021)

I made  the home made Fettuccine Alfredo this evening  and followed the procedure from 

 ritchierich
's post ( #12) in the video from Not Another Cooking Show. 
Results were absolutely fantastic and incredibly delicious.

I am completely convinced that the Parmesan cheese  MUST be Parmigiano Reggiano.  Nothing else compares.

Well worth the expense!!!!!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for the Likes 

 dls1
 ,

 texomakid
 , and 

 chopsaw
 .

I was intrigued by the video,  so I checked out another Not Another Cooking Show's video on Parmigiano Reggiano ( not sure who the chef is but this guy knows his stuff) and that convinced me that it is defiantly the cheese that makes ALL the difference.  And he was absolutely right!

If you guys haven't  tried this recipe you are missing a great taste treat.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## ritchierich (Oct 21, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I made  the home made Fettuccine Alfredo this evening  and followed the procedure from
> 
> ritchierich
> 's post ( #12) in the video from Not Another Cooking Show.
> ...


I just made it last night as well!! Turned out awesome!Totally agree with it must be real Parmigiano Reggiano! Very simple but great! JUST add grilled chicken or shrimp haha! And that guy has some good recipes and cooking informational videos. I have tried several and they have turned out legit!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Nov 21, 2021)

when I make heart attack on a plate I only use 3 things light cream, butter and only Locatelli Pecorino Romano cheese, I grate my own for freshness, melt butter in cream add the grated cheese till you get the thickness you prefer.  cheaper grated cheeses  take away from the flavor worth the price  1 stick of butter, 8 oz. of light cream and cheese to desired thickness,


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 21, 2021)

Although not authintic... Sam the cooking guys way is my go to when making it. And its simple enough my son Ryder can handle making the whole dish. Its one of his favorite meals.


----------

